# مطلوب و كلاء و موزعون لنا - مصنع السلطان للجوارب



## جوارب السلطان (22 ديسمبر 2015)

اهلا و سهلا بيكوا اخواتى 
بعطيكم نبذة مختصرة عن مصنعنا* السلطان للجوارب* اللى تم افتتاحه من اكتر من 30 سنة 
و هدفنا طوال الوقت هو انتاج افضل جوارب سعودية من خامات وطنية 
تحت شعار صنع فى السعودية 



http://www.up-00.com/

و نرحب جدا بالوكلاء و الموزعون للتعاون معنا للتوزيع داخل المملكة العربية السعودية 



http://www.up-00.com/

للتواصل معنا :
هاتف : 011 - 4984535
فاكس : 011 - 4983539
e-mail : [email protected] - [email protected]

​


----------

